
Why Google Is Making A Mistake In Filtering Searches Based On DMCA Notices - mbrubeck
https://www.techdirt.com/articles/20120812/23494420001/seven-reasons-why-google-is-making-mistake-filtering-searches-based-dmca-notices.shtml
======
reefoctopus
If anything, the DMCA takedown notices make it easier to find what I'm looking
for. I no longer have to wade through nearly as much search engine spam.

Step 1: Search for a movie.

Step 2: Scroll to the bottom of the page and click on the link to
chillingeffects.org

Step 3: Click on any of the links in the takedown notice to find streaming
content.

